# Windows XP & Windows 2000 Pro auf einer Platte



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob es möglich ist, WinXP und Win2k Pro beide gleichzeitig auf einer Festplatte laufen zu lassen und per BootMenü auswählen kann!

Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Udo (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi!

Aus meinen Erfahrungen weiß ich das man mit XP und 2K einen ganz normalen Dualboot machen kann!

Das heißt 2 Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig installiert haben!

Ich würde zuerst WinXP installieren und dann Win2K!

Denn es ist immer besser die neuere Version zuerst zu installieren!

WinXP verfügt auch über einen nicht schlechten Bootmanager, also darum brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen!

CU Udo


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Danke, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## nils11 (31. Januar 2002)

*also...*

also bei mir ging das nur mit nem zusatzprogramm.

allerdings hatte ich auh win 98 zuerts und dann win xp draufgespielt.

aber bei win xp und win2k dürfte es wie von udo bereits erkannt keine probleme geben, da die software ja integriert ist und, glaube ich, auch selbständig arbeitet, wnen sie erstmal eingestellt ist.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (31. Januar 2002)

Hab es jetzt auch mal ausporbiert inzwischen.

Für alle, die es noch machen wollen:
*ERST* Win2k
*DANN* WinXP

So geht es ohne weitere Probleme!


----------

